# What's your favorite horse color?



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

My favorite color is about any bay. Yes, they are in with the "boring" colors, but you can never go wrong with a bay 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee

I love grey and palomino horses. 

I am a sucker for a fleabitten grey.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

mliponoga said:


> Grullas, Blue Roan, and chocolate palominos
> 
> 
> And here's a chocolate palomino I like:


It's actually called bay silver and has nothing to do with palomino. :wink: It's just a bay horse with the silver gene.

I adore buckskins (the paler the better) and chestnut duns.


----------



## britneypadilla

Bay, Palomino, Dun, chocolate palomino, black, dappled gray, and grulla

Heres some pictures of my favorites by color only:
































































haha... basically every horse


----------



## lilruffian

Black & Red Dun are my favs! The neighbors down the road have the most adorable red dun mini donkey


----------



## Kaioti

I really like a dark bay. Or a deep chestnut with a darker mane and tail. Boring I know.


----------



## haviris

I'm not sure I actually have a favorite color, I like most colors, but have favorite shades! 

I love anything dun! Of course you can't beat the right shade of grulla! But I have to say that since my horse is grulla.








But I'm also a big fan of golden palomino, not generally into chocolate, or really pale,








I love, love, love buckskin duns! 

I like bright red bays with high black stockings, I like bright colored flaxen sorrels/chestnuts, a nice shiney black is always nice!

If I 'had' to pick a favorite, I guess it would be either grulla, palomino, or buckskin dun.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I am a major sucker for palominos but i also love chestnuts with flaxen mane and blacks or black bays
palo where i board(hes a bit shabby right now)








-


----------



## A knack for horses

Grullas are awesome!!! I also love solid bays with dark black markings. And Yellow Buckskins (like Spirit):wink:


----------



## mliponoga

A knack for horses said:


> Grullas are awesome!!! I also love solid bays with dark black markings. And Yellow Buckskins (like Spirit):wink:


You have a good taste for horses, pretty much our herd :lol:

Here's our girls...


----------



## outnabout

Dark bays and chestnuts with flaxen manes, black, dapples greys. I'm boring, too.


----------



## ellygraceee

I'm a sucker for chestnuts. Give me a ranga pony over any other colour any day! Every horse I've owned/ridden for extended periods has been chestnut (not intentionally surprisingly. It's like an unconsious prerequisit (sp?) for me when looking at new horses - must be a paint/appaloosa/solid chestnut. Dunno why. 
I was bulk disappointed when I saw that the warmblood mare I'm considering was a bay..


----------



## RomanticOphelia

I Love Palomino and White like my Shetland! She is soooo CUTE!


----------



## roro

I like almost all colors. I only dislike one really, and that's a flea bitten.

A couple that I like but don't get to see often:

Leopard Appaloosa










Liver Chesnut


----------



## SorrelHorse

I absolutely adore Dun paints. Or buckskin paints. So flashy ;D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Whatever color the horse with the good brain is! :wink: 

I am some what partial to buckskins because my favorite horse is one. (Not because he is a buckskin, that is just a bonus.)


----------



## smrobs

My absolute favorite horse color is black but it is followed closely by dark bay and buckskin. The only colors I am really not a fan of are gray and that orangey sorrel. Odd as it is, the best horse I own right now is a gray and I can honestly say that I will never own another one if I can help it. Has nothing to do with the color so much as the health problem associated with it, specifically melanomas. It is just too heartwrenching to know that they will eventually be eaten up by cancer :,,(.


----------



## QOS

I love a sorrel with a very light flaxen mane and tail. I love a coppery bay. I think that blue roans like the one at the beginning of the post are just drop dead gorgeous. I LOVE dapple grays...with dark steel blue gray points and heavy dapples...gorgeous!!!

Love love love the chocolate silver dilutes. Wow wee...the darker the better with a silver mane and tail = stunning.

Love golden buckskins and lighter buckskins. Golden palomino is stunning and a really black horse is gorgeous. 

My own a sorrel/chestnut but his mane has a mix of a few stray white hairs, black, dark red and flaxen. The underside of his tail is very dark. His color is bright red in the winter and dark chestnut in the summer. Love his winter color! My other boy is a gorgeous coppery bay - they are both sassy and pretty boys even if they are the most common of colors!


----------



## Jessabel

I like blacks, roans and bay paints. =]
And I especially _love_ light bay horses with stockings.


----------



## Quedeme

I used to dream about a lovely buckskin! Now however...totally into sorrels with flaxen manes. I also seem to have a soft spot for darker more gray grays (NOT the white type grays and not flea bittens either)

Also a fan of red duns and bonkers for a 'real' bay or blue roan, not so much on strawberry roans.


----------



## Plains Drifter

I love grullas, buckskins, blue roans, and palominos. I also better add I love a darker colored bay since my weanling coming home this fall is a bay. (blood bay?)





































The girls together:


----------



## britneypadilla

You have a very pretty herd!! That is about what I'm trying to get my herd to look like with our two girls pictured together above a couple posts ago. All I need is horses like your three girls and add in a buckskin or dun!


----------



## corinowalk

My favorite color of all is bright sorrel. Copper red sorrel.


----------



## Siggav

My favourites atm are duns, the more primitive markings (stripes on the shoulder and legs etc. the better)










Blue duns as well









Then after that it's the silver both black silver









bay silvers









Especially when the mane and tail goes really silvery white. I don't have a horse now so none of those are mine. Ultimately though you don't ride the colour so I don't really care that much what colour my future horse will be once I finally am in a position to get one again (my old horse was brownish)


----------



## mliponoga

Another awesome color!


----------



## meilan

buckskin


----------

